# Type of radiator



## zero_red9 (May 23, 2013)

*Change of radiator*

Hello People,

I'm trying to change my radiator because i'm applying moto biekes carbs and i need space for filters and get space,,, I'll have problems if I put a radiator from honda in my Cabriolet MK1?? obviosly i need to eliminate the original reseivior of water and replace. this change could give me any problems in the future? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## zero_red9 (May 23, 2013)

any comments about my concerns? i'll really appreciate your support.

Regards


----------

